# Rash on neck. allergies or irritation?



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,
Our new 4 month old golden, Barley, seems to have an itchy rash around his neck. It looks like little red bumps. He'll go to the vet this week but I'm wondering if it's just an irritation from the new nylon collar we got him. We've only had him two weeks and I'm hoping we haven't ended up with the beginnings of allergies. Any body else had problems with certain collars?

Thanks.
Lynn


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn - I'd like to stay in touch on this subject... 

I posted pictures of Duke in the picture section of our vacation/honeymoon spent on a boat and both Duke & Princess (& I) developed a rash which I believe is from parasites in the water. He has the little red bumps under his arms - where moisture remains. We tried rinsing him, putting Gold Bond powder on him but he has two oozing sores around his neck and other single bumps on his body. 

He has a vet appointment tonight... I'll let you know what they say about him and share with you. One thing we realized, Duke's collar remained wet, around his neck so that was one irritation; the second, the little ring that holds his ID tag, rusted and made a rust stain/rash on his neck where it hung. So they (both dogs) have been going without a collar unless out and then we try to use a harnass, but it doesn't prevent him from scratching at night.


----------



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Benadryl seems to help*

Wow, not a nice time away when it ends with parasites! Pictures look like you had fun though. 

We gave Barley some benadryl this morning and he seems to be scratching less which makes me think it's an allergic reaction. I'm hoping we can switch to a different kind of collar and be rid of it. I don't really want a dog that needs to be on benadryl all the time though it doesn't seem to make him drowsy or anything. 

His vet appointment is on Thursday so we'll see what they say.

Hope the parasites have cleared up.
Lynn


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Did you read about his medical update with our trip to the vet last night (in the honeymoon post)? 

Here's what his neck looks like where they shaved it. Not pretty, but not oozing any longer. He slept all day at my office - hopefully cuz the medication is working and he doesn't have to scratch - I think he was up most of the last few nights.

Hope the benadryl works, but as our vet said, if it's an infection, nothing is going to work except oral antibiotics. But she said it's very common for goldens to get hot spots on their neck due to the amount of hair they have there.

He also has a spot here and there on his body as well. Like a single bump which is part of the infection.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wet coat, wet collar, a lot of times equals a hot spot developing. 

For your puppy, I would suspect the new collar is irritating his skin, or he is scratching around the new collar because he is not used to it and causing the skin irritation that way.


----------



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Update*

The neck rash seems to have resolved though we did have to put him on antibiotics. I think it started as a collar irritation and turned into some small hotspots. All seems well now though. How's Duke doing?

Lynn


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn - So glad to hear Barley is better, Duke is the same. His neck is all healed and the hair is slowly growing back. His little bumps on his body, the same. We had to bring him back to the vet's office for limping, but nothing serious, probably jumped the wrong way.

The other thing we've noticed, he has a name tag and the ring from the tag, which isn't stainless, rusted from getting wet in the salt water and left a rust mark on his neck as well. It wasn't irritated, just discolored. My husband suggested getting a new ring at a tackle shop which would be stainless.

But Duke is back to his crazy self, thankfully. It breaks your heart when they aren't well! I see Barley is 3 months old - Duke is 8 months and what a difference, but the love just keeps growing as they do.


----------

